# 10% pay cut or 3 day week



## cisco (8 Oct 2008)

Which is the better for both employer and employee
10% pay cut or 3 day week


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

For the employee the 10% surely has to be better - a 3 day a week is effectively a drop in gross salary/wages of 40% (assuming currently 5 day). Is it a set 3 days ie. Mon to Wed every week? Based on skillset can the employees get part time jobs to fill the remaining 2 days? Will they be able to given economic climate? Does the 3 days a week affect PRSI 'stamps' or whatever they're called? There would also presumably be loss of holiday entitlements down to 60% of previous. and maybe loss of other benefits driven by length of service.

From an employer perspective much more info required.


----------



## mcb (8 Oct 2008)

So I am presuming that you are currently working a five day week?
It depends what your current situation is?  I was reduced from 5 day week to 3 day week and it suited me as I had previously had children in creche full time and so reduced their days to part time and I enjoyed the other 2 days off with them.
As my days were reduced to 3 days I was able to claim job seekers benefit for the days not worked.  Job seekers benefit is based on 6 day week, so was claiming for 3 days.  
To be honest with me working the 3 days, reducing child care fees I am better off but that is my situation.


----------



## cisco (8 Oct 2008)

Currently 5 day week 9 to 6, work is drying up.

10% cut, might be hard to get that back if things pick up.

I would prefer 3 day week


----------



## FutureProof (8 Oct 2008)

really depends on the situation. If the person needed more time off for family, or could use to the time off to earn elsewhere with other positions then it could be appropriate. If not then the pay cut would seem like a better deal


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

cisco said:


> Currently 5 day week 9 to 6, work is drying up.
> 
> 10% cut, might be hard to get that back if things pick up.
> 
> I would prefer 3 day week


 
I think you probably need to do a budget based on impact on take home pay, factoring in SW payments or additional part time job pay if applicable. If after all this you can meet your outgoings then it's an option.


----------

